# Active Sync



## Rutter (Dec 17, 2001)

Hi I am wondering if anyone who uses active sync has any idea how to solve this problem.

I have my PDA and I am looking to sync my PDA qith both my work and private home meetings.

My problem comes with I dont want me work diary on my home PC and I dont want me home diary on my work PC.

So my question is, is there anyway to sync only certain areas of my diary??

Thanks For Your Help

Rutter


----------



## Rutter (Dec 17, 2001)

bump!


----------



## plejon (Jul 26, 2001)

I'm a consultant working for several companies and at home. I have the same problem as you, I would like to sync my meetings in company A with their exchange agenda, but the meetings for company B and C should be visible as "busy time" without further detail. I never figured that one out. The farthest I got was indicating if an appointment is private or not. That keeps my personal stuff invisible for the office, but it doesn't solve my problem of managing multiple companies.

if anyone knows a solution, I'd be glad to hear it ...


----------



## Rutter (Dec 17, 2001)

mmm, its very strange, I think this maybe a good thing to point out to Microsoft for future versions, as I dont think that it is possible in this version of activesync, which is a shame! 

Rutter


----------

